
Is burnout and depression real? How you know you are in it? - codesternews
Is that real or is it just boredom feeling? I might be suffering from it but how you know for sure you are suffering from it and it is real?
======
smt88
It's real and common. However, you're an individual person, and it'll affect
you differently than it does others.

You won't find an answer by asking people on HN. You need individual
assessment and care from a counselor or therapist.

If it's just boredom, you can always stop seeing them. If it's more than that,
you'll find that it's worth the time and money to see a professional.

~~~
greenyoda
> You won't find an answer by asking people on HN.

However, there has been a lot of discussion of burnout on HN, and you might
benefit from hearing what people who have experienced it have to say about it.
Just type "burnout" into the HN search box and you'll see lots of past
discussions.

------
pavanman5000
You know you're depressed when you stop caring about things, when you stop
putting effort into things.

You may have a burst here and there, but it's short lived.

To fight this, you need to regularly (do not skip a week) put focus on your
hobbies, spend time away from work (ex: a day trip up to Mt. Diablo), spend
time with people that make you happy, spend time outside, sleep 8 hours a day
(a lack of sleep will make you a zombie), meditate, exercise and stretch (make
sure you do a light jog before stretching)

fighting depression isn't something you focus on after you're depressed, it's
something you focus on while you're content so you don't get depressed.
Crawling out of depression is extremely difficult, so make consistent efforts
to fight it now.

------
sloaken
When I had severe burnout I would go to work but could not accomplish
anything. I was more like a zombie. I asked to take a vacation and a few weeks
leave without pay to help get my head straight. It was denied (I was too
important to be gone that long, but not important enough to be paid well). So
I quit. Took a 6 weeks to ride a bike to Maine. By about week 10 I was really
ready to work again... oh well

Since then I have learned to recognize the signs much earlier and I take time
off when I need to. Hey wow, guess who took today and tomorrow off. We are
going to shop for Raspberry Pi parts .... that should fix me :)

Oh sunlight helps, a lot!

------
throwaway180118
It's real, and the warning signs of depression should be treated seriously and
immediately.

Burnout is the result of ignoring the signs of chronic mental fatigue, at
least in my personal experience.

------
hector_ka
Here are some signs of burnout: Thinking about leaving the job every day. Not
enjoying things that used to enjoy before. Irascible Thinking about taking
sick days

The things you can do is : Take a few days off Try to sleep a lot

~~~
shifto
I think I just realized I don't like my job reading this.

------
justaguyhere
Some things that I personally experienced:

No (or way less than usual) interest in going to work

Feeling tired, bored all or most of the time

Unable to concentrate on even the most trivial tasks

